# My dad's way.....



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

this is the get'up he rigged up to show me how he's always gotten his (our) dogs to walk calmly.....it works he wont' pull on that thing...i guess if it rubbed and squeezed my junk i'd be calm too!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,3609.msg25094.html#msg25094

similar to the way RBD did. I use it teach Whoa also. 
Your dad is smart. 

Dog's tail is up and alive, a very good sign, IMO.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

This was our FIRST 6am walk. He gets a bit spooked when he hears a dog he can't see.....i just assure him it okay stroke his tail rub his belly and move on......

the loop we live on is .5 miles so we did a quick one. tomorrow maybe 2!!!

he's 13 weeks now.

when he runs it sinchs his "stuff" up and he gets mad bites the rope then i touch him "pst" cesar style and move on........

the nipping is coming along nice too!

if he only liked that crate......but i don't blame him on that one.

thanks for the good comments!!!


----------

